#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  النشاط الثقافي لاتحاد كتاب مصر فرع الدقهلية، مارس 2009

## محمود الهايشة

نستعرض هنا البرنامج الثقافي لفرع اتحاد كتاب مصر بالدقهلية خلال شهر مارس 2009، ومقر ه 63 ش جمال الدين الأفغاني – برج المحامين – المنصورة – تليفون 2301330 (050) (002).
الأسبوع الأول: الأربعاء 4 مارس 2009 الساعة السابعة مساءً
"إشكاليات النقد المعاصر" – محاضرة للأستاذ الدكتور/ عبد الرحمن الوصيفي – يدير الندوة القاص/ الحماقي المنشاوي.

الأسبوع الثاني: الأربعاء 11 مارس 2009 الساعة السابعة مساءً
ديوان "آخر حدود الوطن" – للشاعر/ على عبد العزيز – يناقشه الناقد/ مجدي نجم –يدير الندوة الشاعرة/ فاطمة الزهراء فلا.

الأسبوع الثالث: الأربعاء 18 مارس 2009 الساعة السابعة مساءً
المجموعة القصصية "أمنيات صغيرة" للقاص/ أسعد رمسيس – يناقشها الناقد/ سمير بسيوني.

الأسبوع الرابع: الأربعاء 25 مارس 2009 الساعة السابعة مساءً
المجموعة القصصية "محكمة الليل" للقاص/ عبدالعال عبدالرحيم يناقشها الناقد/ فكري داود – يدير الندوة القاص/ فرج مجاهد.

----------

